
Rebooting Computing Conference Jan 12-14 - Alan Kay, Peter Norvig, and more - pchristensen
http://geekstack.com/blog/join-geekstack-at-rebooting-computing-conference-jan-12-14/
======
pchristensen
Here is the real conference website: <http://rebootingcomputing.org/>

